

Why the Basis of the Universe Isn’t Matter or Energy-It’s Data - sunsai
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/02/mf_gleick_qa/all/1

======
zeynel1
" _Modern physics has begun to think of the bit—this binary choice—as the
ultimate fundamental particle. John Wheeler summarized the idea as “it-from-
bit.” By that he meant that the basis of the physical universe—the “it” of an
atom or subatomic particle—is not matter, nor energy, but a bit of
information._ "

This quote proves how much physics is a legal system based on the dogma of
Newtonian atomic materialism and is not qualified to describe nature. We are
living in a matterless world: [http://science1.wordpress.com/2007/08/31/the-
uselessness-of-...](http://science1.wordpress.com/2007/08/31/the-uselessness-
of-physics-in-fundamental-research/)

